# Chael Sonnen "Wanderlei pulled a real dirt bag move on me"



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> “Wanderlei pulled a real dirt bag move on me one time. We’re in a van together, he mutters something at me, but I can’t understand what he’s saying for the life of me. Truly, I couldn’t understand him. He then puts this video on the Internet, with subtitles, because he knows I can’t understand him — I don’t even know if that’s really what he said or not — and it looks as though I’m conceding to him.”
> 
> “I’m not going anywhere until me and Wanderlei Silva straighten this thing out once and for all,” Sonnen said. “If you’re a fighter, [what Silva did in the van] doesn’t fly, it doesn’t matter if you’re in a van or not. You must respond, and I’m ready to respond to him.”



Lol he is so full of shit. But i still think when i have the time i will listen to the video without looking at the subtitles.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

To hell with the title fights. Book this as a main event. And let Sonnen do the rest.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Chael strikes again. You know, I've come to realize he's a pretty intelligent tactician pre-fight that is. 

This must be the one where Wandy checks em for dissing himself, Big Nog and the Brazillians...haha. 

Solid coach, decent fighter, but man he knows how to pick angles to make fights happen and annoy the hell out of people.

I'm also 99% sure Wandy will take it. If he does he has to fight at 205. I think it'll be a very funny match especially if it's a five rounder. 

Chael should really pen a book on "How to keep yourself relevant in the fight business."


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Wand tells Fhael to his face to show more respect when selling fights. Fhael then responds ages later via the internet by saying Wand is a dirtbag and he didn't understand his English... Classic Fhael.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Already spinning the little gurl act to his peanut gallery....


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> Already spinning the little gurl act to his peanut gallery....


Exactly and they are more then happy to jump right on it.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

So.. I didn't watch the video, but why was Chael in a van with Silva?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

looks like we're gonna have a very good fight in hands.
Wand for the win by tko.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> looks like we're gonna have a very good fight in hands.
> Wand for the win by tko.


Il bet you anything that Chael wins.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

i will put my 7 year old account on the line in this fight. im taking Chael. if chael loses, who ever accepts my bet can have my password and do as they wish with this here account. but I want the same deal from my opponent. PM me if interested when this fight gets announced


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

3DLee said:


> i will put my 7 year old account on the line in this fight. im taking Chael. if chael loses, who ever accepts my bet can have my password and do as they wish with this here account. but I want the same deal from my opponent. PM me if interested when this fight gets announced


You Sir, must be from Harlan County. :thumb01:


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

right state, wrong county. im from South Central, KY. Not Eastern. Whole different group of hillbillies over there lol.


is it because I said "this here"? lol


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

chael knew damn well what silva was saying, he didn't wanta get stuck in a small place with a animal, you can't take someone down in a car. he knew he was a sitting duck in that car had he talked back to wandy.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Chael thought a fight with Wanderlei would be best for his career right now and chose to play that angle. That's how a great communicator like him works.

Hard to imagine Wand can keep it standing more than a few seconds each round, better work on those triangle chokes.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Chael via dominate decision. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive seen the video before so I know what was said, but I still watched it just now without the subtitles. Man, what the feck is Wandy going on about?! Honestly, if I had never seen the video before, I would be baffled.

And the strange way Chael said "thank you" at the end. I might actually believe that Chael is onto something.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah I couldn't understand it without subs either so how was chael able to lol, wandy knows english it just comes out so incoherent that he may as well be speaking portuguese. JDS and werdum and bigfoot don't know the language as good and they speak better. Anyways chael by tko after wandy inevitably gasses from being on the bottom and chael whales on him


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Il bet you anything that Chael wins.


I know the probable outcome is a UD for Chael (he will never tko or submit wand).
I was expressing my desire for this fight.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

If Wandy can find a way to beat smallballz I will laugh my ass off, so many peoples heads would explode. 

Prime Wandy would have murdered him but as we all know Wandy has aged ALOT. I'm still convinced that if Sonnen was forced off his TRT then Wand would beat him in his current form tho.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

The only thing different about wand now and in pride is that he has a worse chin, his skills and attacks are exactly the same so I hate that excuse, he probably also fought better in a ring too.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> The only thing different about wand now and in pride is that he has a worse chin, his skills and attacks are exactly the same so I hate that excuse, he probably also fought better in a ring too.


His speed/pace/timing/reflexes type fuctions has also taken a beating with age, he's still fast when he rushes people but not like back then. He also seem to have a bit worse cardio nowadays. Add the chin to that and he's alot worse than he was.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> His speed/pace/timing/reflexes type fuctions has also taken a beating with age, he's still fast when he rushes people but not like back then. He also seem to have a bit worse cardio nowadays. Add the chin to that and he's alot worse than he was.


Actually the cardio part I agree with too, the rest I feel as though it's just the same, even vitor KO'd him back in the day


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I think his striking is a touch more refined now then it was.

Whether hes a better or worse fighter, im not sure. His chin is certainly not what it was.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Chael is scared.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Actually the cardio part I agree with too, the rest I feel as though it's just the same, even vitor KO'd him back in the day


Vitor is a vicious striker & a very bad matchup for a brawler like Wandy tho. Superfast crips punches will beat brawling most times. I still think Wandy was alot faster back then.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Tired of hearing Chael talk, and not back it up.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Not a big Chael guy but Wandy is pretty damn incoherent.


----------



## Reflex (Nov 9, 2012)

3DLee said:


> i will put my 7 year old account on the line in this fight. im taking Chael. if chael loses, who ever accepts my bet can have my password and do as they wish with this here account. but I want the same deal from my opponent. PM me if interested when this fight gets announced


I don't quite see the attraction of this bet?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Honestly, I'm getting burned out on Sonnen. Just sick of the antics. He got completely destroyed by Jones and still thinks it was stopped early. Point Blank---Sonnen is lucky the ref saved his ass with the stoppage. He was already a bloody mess and if the fight continued, Jon would have seriously hurt Chael. With that said, Wandy still is packing some heat these days but if I were him, I would brush up on my BJJ bigtime. Wandy has weak TDD and I see Sonnen putting him on his back all night grinding out a UD. I don't know with the Karma that Chael has been experiencing, Wandy is certainly capable of catching him and once there's blood in the water, Wandy is one of the best finishers ever, not too mention Wanderlie really has worked on his counterstriking. He did it to Cung Le and more recently, his fight with Stann. Both ending brutally. Sonnen can win this with his relentless pace and wrestling. Truthfully, I would like to see Wandy put Sonnen to sleep but unfortunately it won't happen...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah he was a bloody mess... .pfft the elbow in the first anderson fight cut him worse than jones did, hell the marquardt fight was also way worse than this.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

People overrate blood so ridiculously much. A tiny gash on the forehead/top of the head can create a pool of blood. Hell man 90% of the time when i bleed im not in any pain. People make a much bigger deal out of it then it is. Especially when we are talking about a cut on the head.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

Once Wandy goes on the rant you can tell Chael can't fully understand him. He just said sure, sure, and thank you which didn't make sense to what Wandy was saying. At no point did Chael look nervous or intimidated.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

evilappendix said:


> Wand tells Fhael to his face to show more respect when selling fights. Fhael then responds ages later via the internet by saying Wand is a dirtbag and he didn't understand his English... Classic Fhael.


Fail?

Chael didn't lose in under a minute to Leben.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Fail?
> 
> Chael didn't lose in under a minute to Leben.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't think Chael has fought Leban.:dunno:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't think Chael has fought Leban.:dunno:


I think their only common opponent is Bisping. Who they both beat by somewhat controversial decision. 

Edit: Forgot Brian Stann, who they both beat as well. In the second round, though Chael dominated and Wand had a back and forth war.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I think their only common opponent is Bisping. Who they both beat by somewhat controversial decision.
> 
> Edit: Forgot Brian Stann, who they both beat as well. In the second round, though Chael dominated and Wand has a back and forth war.


Wandy tends to not care if it is a war. Chael's style makes his wins much more one-sided. 

I enjoyed Wandys win over Stann and Bisping more than I did Chael's. 

Chael most likely beats him via wrestling. Wandy DOES have good enough BJJ to sub him. But after Silva 2 and Bones...you have to think he spent quality time doing BJJ with Vinny. Would love to see Wandy blitz him from the start.

Glad to see Wandy sticking to 205. I think Belfort should as well.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Wandy tends to not care if it is a war. Chael's style makes his wins much more one-sided.
> 
> I enjoyed Wandys win over Stann and Bisping more than I did Chael's.
> 
> ...


Wand yes, Vitor no. Wand is irrelevant at this point, he might as well just have some fun fights where he isn't killing himself to make weight. Vitor could make his way back to a title shot at 185.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Wand yes, Vitor no. Wand is irrelevant at this point, he might as well just have some fun fights where he isn't killing himself to make weight. Vitor could make his way back to a title shot at 185.


I agree that Vitor is perhaps a win away from getting a rematch with Anderson. Where as at 205 he won't get another most likely. And that is probably why he is at 185 still. Can't blame him.

But I remember for the Rumble fight he was sucking on ice inside a towel. He had a real tough cut.

At 205 he wouldn't kill himself. Even tho he still gassed vs. Bones...he was a lot stronger/fresh in that fight than he is after 2 or 3 rounds at 185. Plus there are just better fights at 205. 

Vitor/Hendo
Vitor/Glover
Vitor/Chael
Vitor/Mousasi
Vitor/Lil Nog
Vitor/Bader

Those all seem like bigger/awesome fights. At 185 I would really only get excited for Vitor/Stann or something. Part of me wants to see him lose vs. Rockhold and go back to 205 for a few big name fights before he calls it quits.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> People overrate blood so ridiculously much. A tiny gash on the forehead/top of the head can create a pool of blood. Hell man 90% of the time when i bleed im not in any pain. People make a much bigger deal out of it then it is. Especially when we are talking about a cut on the head.


Uncontrolled bleeding became an official reason to stop the fight in the new Jungle Fight rules. I tend to agree with that. I think it transcends the sport when someone is bleeding so much. It's unhygienic to say the least, grossly unappealing for a TV level show/sport and if the gash is spilling that much blood it is deep enough to collect all sort of dirties/germs straight into deeper levels of the flesh, open road to all sort of infections(differently from a scratch or superficial cut where the bleeding can be easily controlled). Those are specialists words (not me, though).


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I agree that Vitor is perhaps a win away from getting a rematch with Anderson. Where as at 205 he won't get another most likely. And that is probably why he is at 185 still. Can't blame him.
> 
> But I remember for the Rumble fight he was sucking on ice inside a towel. He had a real tough cut.
> 
> ...


The Rumble fight was in Brazil, it's always a harder cut for guys in another country away from what they are comfortable with. 

Also Vitor would for sure lose to Henderson and Glover, most likely lose to Moose. Chael and Bader would wrestle **** him. The only fight I give Vitor there is Nog. Not to mention Jones isn't getting caught in that armbar again, Vitor has a much better shot at fighting for and winning a title at MW. Plus I think he's looked very good there. He's bulked up some, but if he thinned back out like he was against Anderson he could beat Munoz, Okami, Rockhold, Lombard, Phillopoo(sp didn't even try) and probably Jacarce as well. Those are top ten guys.

Vitor might be older, but he's far from irrelevant like Wand. No matter where Wand goes he's never breaking the top five, hell maybe the top ten again.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Fail?
> 
> Chael didn't lose in under a minute to Leben.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What's that have to do with the subject at hand? I believe this thread pertains to Mr. Sonnen attempting to stand on Wand's shoulders to reach some of that limelight by calling him out. Sorry my misspelling of your hero's name hurt your feelings. I mean, the C and F are rather close to one another after all..:hug:

Also, Wand has never been submitted, tapped or "accidentally" tapped. He also has more finishes, more fights, and more fans. JS:bye01:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, we all agree Wand was unreadable for the most part, but c'mon, you don't need to speak dog language, like Dr. Dolittle, to comprehend some K9 intentions toward your calf. Specially when this dog is Wanderlei *"Mad Dog"* Silva (his original nickname - "Cachorro Louco").
Sonnen played dumb at the moment and now he wants to look all surprised Wand was complaining about something in his face. This is silly. Sonnen can't be serious selling this idea he had absolutely no clue. :innocent01:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

evilappendix said:


> What's that have to do with the subject at hand? I believe this thread pertains to Mr. Sonnen attempting to stand on Wand's shoulders to reach some of that limelight by calling him out. Sorry my misspelling of your hero's name hurt your feelings. I mean, the C and F are rather close to one another after all..:hug:
> 
> Also, Wand has never been submitted, tapped or "accidentally" tapped. He also has more finishes, more fights, and more fans. JS:bye01:


LOL, Chael 'stealing' Wand's limelight :laugh:

Fighting Sonnen will get Wand more attention and spotlight than he has in years.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

evilappendix said:


> What's that have to do with the subject at hand? I believe this thread pertains to Mr. Sonnen attempting to stand on Wand's shoulders to reach some of that limelight by calling him out. Sorry my misspelling of your hero's name hurt your feelings. I mean, the C and F are rather close to one another after all..:hug:
> 
> Also, *Wand has never been submitted, tapped or "accidentally" tapped.* He also has more finishes, more fights, and more fans. JS:bye01:


And Chael has never been as brutally Knocked out as Wanderlei has.

Didnt wanderlei get knocked out cold 4x in his last 7 losses?? And all those knockouts were straight BRUTAL.






































I dont know what limelight you are speaking off since Wanderlei has alot more to gain from beating Chael then Chael does from beating Wanderlei. And Wandy has called Chael out on more then 1 occasion. Now the fight makes sense and its GO TIME!.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> And Chael has never been as brutally Knocked out as Wanderlei has.
> 
> Didnt wanderlei get knocked out cold 4x in his last 7 losses?? And all those knockouts were straight BRUTAL.


Oh, c'mon, you know very well this reverts directly to each one style. Wand is far the most exciting fighter for the fans as he normally goes for the kill while Chael is the effective LNP guy. 


SideWays222 said:


> I dont know what limelight you are speaking off since Wanderlei has alot more to gain from beating Chael then Chael does from beating Wanderlei. And Wandy has called Chael out on more then 1 occasion. Now the fight makes sense and its GO TIME!.


Again. This is Chael Sonnen big mouth paying off here. In what realm Chael Sonnen can be compared to Wanderlei Silva MMA legacy wise? Wand held for a looong time the gold Sonnen only dreams about. He helped to spread MMA in Pride era with his unique forward style which made him loved by zillions of people who became their fans and followers.

Wand is very respected by other fighters and known as a kind person out of the cage. Wand needs no artificial light coming from the likes of Chael Sonnen.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Oh, c'mon, you know very well this reverts directly to each one style. Wand is far the most exciting fighter for the fans as he normally goes for the kill while Chael is the effective LNP guy.
> 
> Again. This is Chael Sonnen big mouth paying off here. In what realm Chael Sonnen can be compared to Wanderlei Silva MMA legacy wise? Wand held for a looong time the gold Sonnen only dreams about. He helped to spread MMA in Pride era with his unique forward style which made him loved by zillions of people who became their fans and followers.
> 
> Wand is very respected by other fighters and known as a kind person out of the cage. Wand needs no artificial light coming from the likes of Chael Sonnen.


It isnt like Chael will be claiming Wanderleis legacy if he beats him. All he will be getting is a win over a over the hill fighter. If Wanderlei beats Chael he will be getting his name back out in the contenders column. If he gets by Chael he could be looking at a number 1 contender fight ("Maybe"). After Chael he can justify a fight versus Vitor Belfort and if he wins that he could face Anderson. I know Dana White would love a fight between Wandy and Anderson just for the sheer fact of the type of Highlight real that will provide Anderson.

So if Wandy gets this fight it could be his last chance to once again be a contender.

Chael on the other hand gains nothing from it.


Im not hating on Wanderlei im just pointing out the truth. I know your the type of guy who is a bit hesitant to the truth when your feelings are in the way.

Hell thinking about it if he gets by Chael he could also justify a REmatch with Bisping (Even though he beat Bisping Bisping is currently ranked higher then Wandy. So Bisping would be the best path to the title.) Both Vitor and Bisping are wins that put Wandy very close to that title shot. That is if we dont get Jon Jones vs Anderson or Weidman defeats Anderson in the near future.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> It isnt like Chael will be claiming Wanderleis legacy if he beats him. All he will be getting is a win over a over the hill fighter. If Wanderlei beats Chael he will be getting his name back out in the contenders column. If he gets by Chael he could be looking at a number 1 contender fight ("Maybe"). After Chael he can justify a fight versus Vitor Belfort and if he wins that he could face Anderson. I know Dana White would love a fight between Wandy and Anderson just for the sheer fact of the type of Highlight real that will provide Anderson.
> 
> So if Wandy gets this fight it could be his last chance to once again be a contender.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of this, but one thing Chael does stand to gain from this is a nice paycheck.

You've got to hand it to the man, only Chael can turn a fight that has no real bearing on the title picture(win or lose, there's no realistic way Wandy gets another shot at the title) into a main event that will probably draw more buyers than title fights at the lower weight classes.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Im not hating on Wanderlei im just pointing out the truth. I know your the type of guy who is a bit hesitant to the truth when your feelings are in the way.


Yeah. You are the one who points the truth and the one who knows my type. You have no grounds for that claim.

Your assessment is confusing. So, Wand is over the hill, but a win over Sonnen makes him a contender? Also mixing up 185 and 205 out of the blue possibilities...


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I wish I could say I had some faith in Wand these days, but I don't, his chin is gone. Chael rd 1 KO


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

People really need to put that stupid Wanderlei's chin's gone argument to rest. It's not 2010 anymore he's been KO'd once in his last six fights. Having a 16% chance of being KO'd does not make a glass chin. Yes he had those four "brutal" KO's but that was *seven* years, many guys have been KO'd that many times in seven years especially at the HW/LHW level. 

Appreciate the man for giving you three FOTN's in a row. Shouldn't that be more important than the fact that he was brutally knocked out *years* ago. And you know who isn't going to knock him out...Chael Sonnen.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Yeah. You are the one who points the truth and the one who knows my type. You have no grounds for that claim.
> 
> Your assessment is confusing. *So, Wand is over the hill, but a win over Sonnen makes him a contender?* Also mixing up 185 and 205 out of the blue possibilities...


What does him being over the hill have to do with him being able to be a contender??? Being over the hill = that your best fighting days are behind you. Being a Contender = being close/on the road to a title shot. Just cause you are over the hill does not mean that you cannot get a title shot if you have the wins to support it. Is it likely that Wandi will get past Chael??? Nope. But this fight might be has last fight to put himself in contention.

Im not mixing up 205 and 185 but i know that Chael is open to catch weight fights and im sure that Wanderlei would accept whatever weight it is at. Then if he wins he could get a big fight at MW or a decent fight at LHW. 

That said even if this fight happens at LHW it does not change that a fight with Sonnen might be his only way to get on the title shot road.



You probably have not been watching the UFC for a while but people jumping in different divisions and getting title shots isnt unheard of anymore.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> You probably have not been watching the UFC for a while...


Here you go again. Not sure what is happening here. I live up to my Sig. I make a point out of it. TRUTH > FEELINGS and I shall agree with your points whenever they make sense, even if we don't go along well (not our case). So, don't write I am hesitant when my feelings are in the way of the truth when you have nothing to back this. What can you know about me? Stick to the UFC predictions you think plausible and we debate that, ok? Stop trying to label other posters based on more than wide assumptions you make or guess what they are doing, will you? 

My FEELINGS root badly for Wanderlei to win, but the TRUTH is that more than likely Sonnen could scrub the canvas with Wanderlei's back for 15 minutes. How's that for hesitation?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

More subtitled **** talking. Maia can't even talk **** in Portuguese.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

oldfan said:


> More subtitled **** talking. Maia can't even talk **** in Portuguese.


Maia wasn't talking ****. Actually he only made a very clever joke about Sonnen obvious weakness. Anyway, beside his clear disconfort on making the line in front of the camera (all that swinging side to side), Maia's Portuguese was more than fine. Maia is an educated person.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I think Maia and Chael are friends, or at least friendly. Chael was asked in an interview about this and he said he'd love for Maia to teach him some time. 

I have no intention of looking for the source since there are way too many Chael interviews to go through.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

AlphaDawg said:


> I think Maia and Chael are friends, or at least friendly. Chael was asked in an interview about this and he said he'd love for Maia to teach him some time.
> 
> I have no intention of looking for the source since there are way too many Chael interviews to go through.


It was actually much, much easier then you would think.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ann-demian-maia-the-silvas-fedor-vs-henderson







> In arguably the most interesting portion of the interview, Sonnen actually took the high road when addressing Demian Maia’s recent video where he mocked Sonnen’s triangle choke defense.
> 
> *“I might take him up on that, I could probably use that. Demian Maia’s fantastic…I might take him up on that offer,”* Sonnen said with a smile on his face.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Here you go again. Not sure what is happening here. I live up to my Sig. I make a point out of it. TRUTH > FEELINGS and I shall agree with your points whenever they make sense, even if we don't go along well (not our case). So, don't write I am hesitant when my feelings are in the way of the truth when you have nothing to back this. What can you know about me? Stick to the UFC predictions you think plausible and we debate that, ok? Stop trying to label other posters based on more than wide assumptions you make or guess what they are doing, will you?
> 
> My FEELINGS root badly for Wanderlei to win, but the TRUTH is that more than likely Sonnen could scrub the canvas with Wanderlei's back for 15 minutes. How's that for hesitation?


Well that comment was kind of a joke because you made a "Weight Division" comment when in recent times it seems whatever you do in whatever division counts in every division you fight in.

The last comment about your feelings getting in the way of the truth was not a joke though. You replied in a way where it was obvious you are a Wanderlei fan and are backing him up even though you really did not make any decent points. If you can quote something i said that isnt true then great but so far it seems you are just having this discussion to defend your boy. Which i dont mind but im going to call it how i see it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Well that comment was kind of a joke because you made a "Weight Division" comment when in recent times it seems whatever you do in whatever division counts in every division you fight in.
> 
> The last comment about your feelings getting in the way of the truth was not a joke though. You replied in a way where it was obvious you are a Wanderlei fan and are backing him up even though you really did not make any decent points. If you can quote something i said that isnt true then great but so far it seems you are just having this discussion to defend your boy. Which i dont mind but im going to call it how i see it.


Ugh, so I am a Wanderlei fan... Nice discovery to go along my psychological profile you also figured out.:happy01:
Points are up there to review, but looks like you chose to ignore all of them since the beginning.

Lose this pattern of attacking the poster instead of the post itself, man. This is the first *don't* in any Forum and I didn't know you would go for this, really.

PS: You may have missed reading this, despite you quoted:


> *My FEELINGS root badly for Wanderlei to win, but the TRUTH is that more than likely Sonnen could scrub the canvas with Wanderlei's back for 15 minutes. How's that for hesitation?*


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

You can't win an argument against sideways.
He'll take you to his own reality dimension and kick you there since he has way more experience in it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Ugh, so I am a Wanderlei fan... Nice discovery to go along my psychological profile you also figured out.:happy01:
> Points are up there to review, but looks like you chose to ignore all of them since the beginning.
> 
> Lose this pattern of attacking the poster instead of the post itself, man. This is the fist *don't* in any Forum and I didn't know you would go for this, really.
> ...


I wasnt talking about who you expect to win.... this whole discussion has barely been about that.

Its comments like this that im talking about



MMA-Sportsman said:


> Oh, c'mon, you know very well this reverts directly to each one style. Wand is far the most exciting fighter for the fans as he normally goes for the kill while Chael is the effective LNP guy.
> 
> Again. This is Chael Sonnen big mouth paying off here. In what realm Chael Sonnen can be compared to Wanderlei Silva MMA legacy wise? Wand held for a looong time the gold Sonnen only dreams about. He helped to spread MMA in Pride era with his unique forward style which made him loved by zillions of people who became their fans and followers.
> 
> Wand is very respected by other fighters and known as a kind person out of the cage. Wand needs no artificial light coming from the likes of Chael Sonnen.


You started talking about random stuff that no one even mentioned just to defend Wanderlei (His legacy, holding gold). And as i pointed out it is Wanderlei who has more to gain here and not Chael so its not his mouth paying off here because he does not gain much. This isnt a scenario where Chael is talking himself in to a fight he does not deserve.

I still dont quiet know what artificial light coming from Chael you are speaking off but okay.




AmdM said:


> You can't win an argument against sideways.
> He'll take you to his own reality dimension and kick you there since he has way more experience in it.



Okay.... sure AmdM.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

AmdM said:


> You can't win an argument against sideways.
> He'll take you to his own reality dimension and kick you there since he has way more experience in it.


^^^^This, although I got disappointed.

@Side: Whatever you say, man...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> ^^^^This, although I got disappointed.
> 
> @Side: Whatever you say, man...


Love it when people respond like this. They dont have a decent response so they make up nonsense. How you can justify AmdM post and say "This" is beyond me. Down right silly tbh. OH well i guess its time to move on.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> OH well i guess its time to move on.


Thanks Heaven, he finally got it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Thanks Heaven, he finally got it.


You realize you have been replying to every post right?? Hell you started this discussion.

Maybe you need to see a doctor. Cause i dont recall you being this dumb in the past.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> You realize you have been replying to every post right?? Hell you started this discussion.
> 
> Maybe you need to see a doctor. Cause i dont recall you being this dumb in the past.


I guess I did thank too early.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I guess I did thank too early.


Troll


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Troll


PM anytime you want.


----------

